# Bookshelf Trifecta: Price, Performance, Aesthetics.



## Proximas (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm looking at LCR speakers for a smaller room 3.1 setup that sound great, look good, and don't cost a bundle. Based on what I have read so far the cambridge s30 is my leading contender. I really like the dark wood finish the s30 has as opposed to the ubiquitous black boxes that mostly populate this price range. Is there anything else in the $200-300/pair price range that I should also consider?

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

No problem in recommending these:

http://www.polkaudio.com/products/csia4

and 

http://www.polkaudio.com/products/rtia1

or

http://www.polkaudio.com/products/rtia3

search around for sales (or Polk's ebay store) and you can find these in your budget.

Good luck


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Welcome aboard. 
That's a bit of a tough one, most of the speakers in that price range that I'm familiar with are basically black. I image the reason is to keep costs down.


----------



## Proximas (Nov 4, 2012)

It is pretty slim pickins, but those Polk RTi's look like another solid option to consider.
Thanks.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## gtpsuper24 (Jun 24, 2009)

Proximas said:


> It is pretty slim pickins, but those Polk RTi's look like another solid option to consider.
> Thanks.


http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/hb-1.html Great finish (Rosenut) but a little over budget for the fancier finish.

http://www.theaudioinsider.com/manufacturers.php?mPath=13 Basic black vinyl but sounds awesome, personal favorite for bookshelfs. Planar tweeters and XBL2 woofers, can't go wrong.

http://www.audioadvisor.com/prodinfo.asp?number=MRBBX1&variation=PWAL Again alittle over budget but has great finish.

http://www.audioadvisor.com/prodinfo.asp?number=MOAVI1&variation=PWAL Right at budget with 3 different veneer choices.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Along with the suggestions already provided you should consider the Ascend Acoustics HTM-200 and the DefTech ProMonitor 800. Both are solid speakers and not your typical 'black box'.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

You could also consider the EMP Tek E5Bi for $250 pr. The red burl is very nice for this price point and the Aluminized Poly-matrix Woofer with fixed phase plug provides a well balanced mid-range in addition to excellent high frequencies from the fabric dome tweeter. These speakers will take just about anything you throw at them without breaking up but you would definitely need a sub and a decent AVR to supply a little juice to the 85dB ([email protected]) speakers.


----------



## Proximas (Nov 4, 2012)

That red burl finish on the EMP's does look very nice, and they are on sale for $162/pair right now. Very tempting.

I wish the Arx A1b came in a similar finish. I've read nothing but great things about them.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

The Mordaunt Short from post #6 is a good one to consider, and it is
made from the Cambridge Audio/Mordaunt Short family.

While some speakers can do some things better > the Cambridge S30 
is still my favorite budget friendly speaker, for overall sound performace.

Good Luck with your choice and have fun!


----------

